# audio aus .swf herausschneiden?



## nitrobesim (1. Juni 2004)

Hey Leute, ich hab ne .swf Datei und möchte nur die Audiospur daraus haben, wie realisier ich das?


----------



## BeaTBoxX (26. Juli 2004)

Extrahieren geht nicht.
Einzige Möglichkeit: Ein Waverecordingtool wie SOundforge oder Wavelab hernehmen, aufnehmen klicken  und eben die website aufrufen und das Ganze quasi überspielen.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## nitrobesim (26. Juli 2004)

ich hab schon ein Programm gefunden, mit dem man die einzelnen Dateien, die in einer Flashanimation eingearbeitet wurden, extrahieren kann.

Danke trotzdem!


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (26. Juli 2004)

SWF Decompiler solltest du dafür benutzen.
Damit kannst due die swf datei kommplett auseiander nehmen und bilder Sounds schriftarten und einzelne Frames heraus holen und weiterbearbeiten.

da sollte man dann nur etwas auf die Legalität achten. (c) <-


----------



## BeaTBoxX (27. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Resident_DeeJay _
> *SWF Decompiler solltest du dafür benutzen.
> Damit kannst due die swf datei kommplett auseiander nehmen und bilder Sounds schriftarten und einzelne Frames heraus holen und weiterbearbeiten.
> 
> da sollte man dann nur etwas auf die Legalität achten. (c) <-  *



OHA
Das war mir neu .. swf Decompiler...Sachen gibts 

thx

Frank


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (27. Juli 2004)

Man Lernt nie aus 
Musst du einfach ausprobieren und staunen was dort rausgeholt werden kann


----------



## BeaTBoxX (28. Juli 2004)

OK.. mal die DerBauer  Seite zerlegen. eheheheheheheheheheh      
hab ich das gesagt? 

Danke


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (28. Juli 2004)

Kannst ja mal berichten was du so finden konntest


----------

